# Trying again after ectopic



## mazza2003

I went to see my gyn today and she seemed happy with me trying after 1 period.
If I am not pregnant after 6mths I will get IVF.

I feel that this is a positive outcome given the circumstance?

Has anyone started trying this early and if so did you fall pregnant within 6mths?

:hug:


----------



## morgan2412

Hi mazza, 

i am new to the site but thought i would reply. i had an ectopic in January and have started trying again. I was told to wait for 2 cycles which have happened normally. I am slightly worried now as i am getting pains on my right side where the ectopic pregnancy was. Trying to stay positive though. If your gyn said it was ok to try after 1 period and you feel comfortable then go for it. When did you have the ectopic?

x


----------



## mazza2003

Hi Morgan
Sorry for your loss. I had the ectopic a week ago on sat (10 days ago). Thats great your cycles were normal. I am so excited about AF (now theres something I never thought I would hear myself say!)
I am really positive and the thought of trying is the only thing that keeps me going! Did you have a tube removed. I had my right one removed but the gyn says left tube is very long.....


----------



## freckleonear

I don't usually post in this section but just thought I'd say good luck with TTC.

I had an ectopic several years ago which resulted in the loss of my left tube. My cycles were normal afterwards, but we didn't TTC for a while for other reasons. I did get pregnant with Aaron straight after coming off the pill though! So it does happen!

Hope your cycles return to normal quickly and you can start trying. :hugs:


----------



## mazza2003

Thats kind of you to post and I love good news stories like yours. That is really what is keeping me going at the moment! Many thanks. XXX


----------



## morgan2412

Hi Mazza, No tubes removed as it was caught early. I was the same willing my AF to come The pain on the side where the ectopic preganancy was got worse in the night now there is no pain at all. I have booked a doctors appt but I know that they won't be able to tall me anything. Just confused, i hope I don't have to go through it again.x.


----------



## lou1979

You alreay know my story huni!

within 5 weeks of my surgery and removal of my right tube bfp! im Currently 7weeks pregnant, and i had my scan last friday showing baby in the rigth place!

I didnt even have a period inbetween.. i literally fell preg the first time i ovulated from the op!

Goodluck xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mazza2003

Morgan, I am sure it will be ok. The fear of another is so awful and I truly hope it is ok. Perhaps given your history the GP could send you for a scan or blood hcg? I know if i ever get pregnant the GP will see a lot of me, whether things go well or not.
You cant be too careful!
Fingers crossed let me know how you do.

Lou- I love your story! It has made my week and I really mean that! XXXXX


----------



## morgan2412

Cross fingers everything will be ok. 

Lou-Your story gives me hope and keeps me positive.O:)


----------



## Daisydo

I suffered emergency ectopic surgery mid jan this year and had AF almost 6 weeks later..I got :bfp: last week!!! there is hope hun ...things wiillll get better ....you will feel better physically and emotionally!! just hang in there and i will keep my fx'd for you !!!! best wishes :dust:


----------



## mazza2003

Hi there Daisydo. Congratulations! Thats fantastic news. These positive stories are great and are keeping me positive. Let me know how it goes. I am def only waiting for 1 af!!!!!


----------



## lou1979

I wish you all the luck in the world sweetheart as i know exactly how you must be feeling

xxx :dust:xxxx


----------



## morgan2412

I went to the doctors yesterday. And he said it cant be an EP as I wouldn't feel pain this early on (its only been a week). He said I can do a test next week which will determine if I am actually pregnant as it might be to early now and said to keep an eye on the pain which I might add has totally gone today not even a slight twitch.

xx


----------



## mazza2003

Sods law! You go to the dr and symtoms disappear!
That sounds promising and its good he is keeping an eye on you. I will have my fingers x'd for you. Let us know how you go.XXXX


----------



## lilly76

I'm new to this site but take heart in your posts. As a mum of two healthy children who never had any problems conceiving I was devastated to learn that our third much wanted child was an ectopic pregnancy. I ended up having to have emergency surgery to remove my right tube and had a horrendous time post op with heartrate of 178+ for days following surgery- I literally thought I was going to die! We have decided to try once more but I am absolutely terrified that this will happen again - anyone have any similar experience?


----------



## Tammi

I sufferered a natural ectopic pregnancy in june 2008 and had surgery july 2008, tube ruptured :cry:
In september of 2008 we started our first IVF and it worked so trust me, there is hope :hugs:


----------



## bumpy1987

i had eptopic over a year ago, i had my left tube removed and was sooooo scared wen i found out i was pregnant again, luckily everything was fine and i am now 24 weeks pregnant wiv a little boy so there hope xx


----------



## bumpy1987

lilly76 said:


> I'm new to this site but take heart in your posts. As a mum of two healthy children who never had any problems conceiving I was devastated to learn that our third much wanted child was an ectopic pregnancy. I ended up having to have emergency surgery to remove my right tube and had a horrendous time post op with heartrate of 178+ for days following surgery- I literally thought I was going to die! We have decided to try once more but I am absolutely terrified that this will happen again - anyone have any similar experience?

i was scared after my eptopic, wen i got pregnant again, every little twinge i had i thought it was happenin again, i had scan at 7wks because i started bleeding, i cried b4 they even scanned me, but luckily everything was fine


----------



## Lemonpie

Hi hun so sorry to hear of your lost i had an ectopic back in July 02 had emergency op to remove tube was told i would need IVF as chances were zero and in the september i fell pregnant with my son who will be 6 in july and also carrying baby number 2 
But like the above poster i do nothing but none stop worry over the slightest
Hope all works out for you :hug:


----------



## lilly76

Thank you Bumpy 1987 - your post is of even greater significance to me now as approximately half an hour ago I had :bfp: - don't know whether to laugh or cry!! AF was due yesterday - very faint line - I'm hoping this is because it's so early on and not because the levels of HCG aren't rising as they should. I thought I was pregnant about a week and a half ago and went panicking to my GP who referred me back to the Gynae ward suggesting they do HCG level test. The consultant was reluctant to do so and sent me home feeling absolutely terrified. After that everything I'd been feeling disappeared and I thought I definitely was losing my marbles completely and that all the medical staff must be looking at me thinking I'm mad! Nasty heartburn the past few nights sent me back to the chemist today - I just pray everything is where it should be this time around - I have my 'six week' post op check up on 9 June (is now almost the three and a half month check up!) and will pray so much that this time will lead to a very very much wanted baby. Thank you again for your post :hug:


----------



## lilly76

Sorry Bumpy 1987 and Lemonpie I was so carried away with my own situation I forgot to say congratulations to both of you - how far along are you both?


----------



## lilly76

Well looks like we're in for a rough ride again - very faint line on pregnancy test is not there today. Had hcg levels taken last night and they are only at 30 which I know is way too low for 41/2 weeks. Have to go back tomorrow evening to have levels checked again but have dull ache in left side - i really can't go through this again!!


----------



## susan_1981

My friend had an ectopic pregnancy when she was about 17. She had fallen pregnant by accident but very much wanted the baby. She was then convinced that she'd never be able to have children but she met her OH and they started trying for a baby and it didn't take long, not sure how long but I know it wasn't much. Don't give up hope, and at least they've said you'll get IVF if you haven't fallen in 6 months x


----------



## AP

I just want to say you girls are incredibly brave and I have been very worried about a friend, who has just experienced same. All I have is hope for her and I am glad there are so many happy endings around


----------



## mazza2003

Lilly76 I am so sorry you are having an uncertain time. You are absolutely in my thoughts and I have everything crossed for you. I cant imagine how it feels to be faced with it again. Please keep your chin up hun. XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lilly76

Just had results back from hospital tonight- level has dropped to 20 which they tell me means I'm having an early miscarriage - can't understand why this is happening - didn't have any problems with previous pregnancies??? Just not meant to be - I know this will sound awful but the relief I felt when they told me that they were almost certain that it was a miscarriage and not another ectopic was unbelieveable - I was absolutely terrified that I would have to relive the nightmare of February all over again!! Still have pain in left side so have been advised if it gets any worse should go straight to a&e which tells me they're not 100% sure it's definitely a miscarriage but at the minute it's what'll keep me sane. Thank you mazza for your support xxxxxxx


----------



## danni0509

lilly76 said:


> Just had results back from hospital tonight- level has dropped to 20 which they tell me means I'm having an early miscarriage - can't understand why this is happening - didn't have any problems with previous pregnancies??? Just not meant to be - I know this will sound awful but the relief I felt when they told me that they were almost certain that it was a miscarriage and not another ectopic was unbelieveable - I was absolutely terrified that I would have to relive the nightmare of February all over again!! Still have pain in left side so have been advised if it gets any worse should go straight to a&e which tells me they're not 100% sure it's definitely a miscarriage but at the minute it's what'll keep me sane. Thank you mazza for your support xxxxxxx

awwwww lilly bless you
ive had an ectopic so i know exactly how you feel
i was exatly the same a few months ago my period didnt arrive faint bfp and doctor thort it was ectopic again turned out to be a faulty test and then my period arrived i was literally jumpng for joy because i cannot go thru anoher ectopic!
we have been ttc for 2 years since the ectopic and 4 and a half years before it! so all together been ttc over 6 years 
i really will be saying a prayer for you tonite x x x x x
take care x x


----------



## lilly76

today the feeling of euphoria at being told it was a miscarriage has somewhat subsided and i feel totally devastated that we have lost another baby... and really resentful that i should be 'grateful' it's a miscarriage. danni, you don't say if you have any children already... i know i should count my blessings having two beautiful children - i cannot begin to imagine how someone whose suffered an ectopic who doesn't yet have children must feel. thank you danni - i really appreciate your kind words and thoughts - they mean so much from someone whose come through the hell of an ectopic pregnancy. i too will be thinking of you and pray that everything will work out for you xxxxxxx


----------



## mazza2003

I dont have any childen but I think this was a good thing for me. OH has twin and he said that the first night he had tehm over night he insisted they all slept in the same bed so he could hold them! 
I think with me it was a case of not knowing what it was like so it was easier to compartmentalise and move on.
OH refers to our ectopic baby as the "the wee baby that got lost" and the "wee lost soul". He had a worse time than me as he saw the possible baby, but I couldnt even imagine it ( or allow myself to even try) as that would have made it unbearable.

Lilly, you are very lucky to have your two babies, and give them extra cuddle! I know when I have mine, and I will(!), it will be so very special and I know we will all come through this ectopic nightmare!


----------



## lilly76

mazza2003 said:


> I dont have any childen but I think this was a good thing for me. OH has twin and he said that the first night he had tehm over night he insisted they all slept in the same bed so he could hold them!
> I think with me it was a case of not knowing what it was like so it was easier to compartmentalise and move on.
> OH refers to our ectopic baby as the "the wee baby that got lost" and the "wee lost soul". He had a worse time than me as he saw the possible baby, but I couldnt even imagine it ( or allow myself to even try) as that would have made it unbearable.
> 
> Lilly, you are very lucky to have your two babies, and give them extra cuddle! I know when I have mine, and I will(!), it will be so very special and I know we will all come through this ectopic nightmare!

Mazza, you sound like a lovely, genuine person and you truly deserve the happiness that I know a baby would bring you... I suppose what made it worse for me was that with the ectopic we had told our two children that there was a baby in mummy's tummy and they were so excited as they absolutely adore babies - I couldn't wait to see their little faces when a newborn baby came into the house and for them to be 'helpers'. To have to tell them that there wasn't a baby in my tummy any more was heartbreaking they were so confused - we had taken the decision to tell them because we'd never had any problems before - just shows you, you can never ever take anything for granted! I agree that it would have been a lot worse if I'd actually seen the baby - yes you know it's there and that it won't survive, but to see it and to think what it could have been if only would have broken my heart.
The doctor has told me that the miscarriage probably won't happen for another few weeks and that we must wait one normal cycle before trying again... not sure how I feel about this at the minute.

Thank you for your support mazza - everyone around me tries their best to be supportive but there is no-one who understands quite the same as someone whose been through it. :hug:


----------



## kiwi_gal

ohh Lilly...i can totally understand your pain, i've been there a couple of weeks ago... i just had a laparoscopy surgery a couple of weeks ago for an ectopic pregnancy and my surgeon also took out my right tube because it was damaged...

it was heartbreaking as we really want to give our lil girl (now 4 years old) a sibling....she was also really excited when we told her earlier this month that she will be getting a lil sister/brother, and then we had to explain to her again that because mummy's tummy is hurting it is not going to happen until much later on now :cry:

i truly understand what you are going thru right now and im sending you lots of (((HUGS))) :hugs:

we are trying to move on and focusing on the positive right now.....although the fear of a repeat EP is still there we have decided to wait one normal cycle before starting TTC again...we really want to give our lil girl a sibling so i refused to let this fear discourage me from trying again.....

i know its really hard right now but i hope you know that you can find support from us here anytime :hug:


----------



## mazza2003

That was such a sad part of your situation about your other children being "helpers", that is so lovely and I hope they get the sibling they (and of course you and OH) so deserve. XXX


----------



## Dirtykittyxx

I dont normally post in this section but i had a ectopic pregnancy in Feburary this year and im pregnant again, 15 weeks and 1 day. Now, i wasnt told to wait till i had a normal cycle ive got quite a long unpredictable cycle anyway, so was really shocked and also pleased that i had conceived again near enough straight away. Its been hard because there are always doubts in your mind about it but it gets easier. When i had my 12 week scan, the sonographer checked my ovaries and tubes and all my tubes and things are functioning normally and there is no scarring, which they said might happen. It a struggle but you will get though it.


----------



## borntobeamum

:hug:


----------



## lilly76

kiwi_gal said:


> ohh Lilly...i can totally understand your pain, i've been there a couple of weeks ago... i just had a laparoscopy surgery a couple of weeks ago for an ectopic pregnancy and my surgeon also took out my right tube because it was damaged...
> 
> it was heartbreaking as we really want to give our lil girl (now 4 years old) a sibling....she was also really excited when we told her earlier this month that she will be getting a lil sister/brother, and then we had to explain to her again that because mummy's tummy is hurting it is not going to happen until much later on now :cry:
> 
> i truly understand what you are going thru right now and im sending you lots of (((HUGS))) :hugs:
> 
> we are trying to move on and focusing on the positive right now.....although the fear of a repeat EP is still there we have decided to wait one normal cycle before starting TTC again...we really want to give our lil girl a sibling so i refused to let this fear discourage me from trying again.....
> 
> i know its really hard right now but i hope you know that you can find support from us here anytime :hug:

Kiwi gal so sorry you had to go through this also... i'm not normally a negative person - we were so happy to discover that i was able to get pregnant following the ectopic and to have a miscarriage straight away is upsetting however i really am so so grateful it wasn't another ectopic. Started to bleed really heavily today (sooner than they told me i would) so time to pick myself up and concentrate on my two beautiful children and future children - we both will get there if determination and bravery have any part to play in it!! :hug:


----------



## kiwi_gal

lilly76 said:


> Kiwi gal so sorry you had to go through this also... i'm not normally a negative person - we were so happy to discover that i was able to get pregnant following the ectopic and to have a miscarriage straight away is upsetting however i really am so so grateful it wasn't another ectopic. Started to bleed really heavily today (sooner than they told me i would) so time to pick myself up and concentrate on my two beautiful children and future children - we both will get there if determination and bravery have any part to play in it!! :hug:

oh sweetie.....im so sorry and truly feel your pain....to have gone thru an EP is hard enough, to have another loss so soon after is heartbreaking :hugs:

i know my lil girl has pull me thru and lift up my spirit while i was down these past couple of weeks so eventho life might not seem fair right now take comfort in your two beautiful children and hug them even tighter today...

i found this poem that i dedicated to my lil angel that i lost a couple of weeks ago....i thought i'd share it with you...

*An angel taught me,
That love transcends the world as we know it...
That even the tiniest of hands leave the most lasting imprints on our lives

That the tragedy of loss can lead to the discovery of the soul
That there really are guardian angels

That every moment we have with those we love is a blessing
That Gods gifts, however fleeting, are cherished and remembered forever...

That every small kindness we show to others makes the world a better place
That we control very few things, God takes care of the rest

That friendship encompasses every experience and emotion
That we all have so much to learn

That for some of us, life begins in heaven, in the arms of Jesus
That teachers come in all forms.

~author unknown.

*

im sending you more (((HUGS))) hang in there sweetie, we will get thru this together :hug:


----------



## lilly76

Kiwi gal thank you - had a particularly bad night last night - won't go into the details but the reality of what's happening hit hard last night. Your poem is absolutely beautiful thank you - it had me in tears but in the nicest possible way - you're so right we really are blessed to have our children. i'm sorry for moaning on and on... you're in the process of coming to terms with what's happened to you and i'm sure the last thing you need is someone else's problems. i hope your recovery is going well and that you're feeling a lot better every day. i'm sending you love and best wishes for a speedy recovery and lots of hugs to let you know i'm here in equal measure to offer my support to you xxxx


----------



## danni0509

lilly76 said:


> today the feeling of euphoria at being told it was a miscarriage has somewhat subsided and i feel totally devastated that we have lost another baby... and really resentful that i should be 'grateful' it's a miscarriage. danni, you don't say if you have any children already... i know i should count my blessings having two beautiful children - i cannot begin to imagine how someone whose suffered an ectopic who doesn't yet have children must feel. thank you danni - i really appreciate your kind words and thoughts - they mean so much from someone whose come through the hell of an ectopic pregnancy. i too will be thinking of you and pray that everything will work out for you xxxxxxx

hi lilly
the answer to your question is no i dont have any children but dont feel guilty in anyway because you have children already
i hope that one day soon you conceive again and i hope in the end you have a happy healthy baby x x x x x


----------



## lilly76

I haven't been on here for a while - think I needed some time away. Feeling a lot stronger now and a lot more positive for the future. Had my review apt at hospital last month and the consultant (who sounded Austrian/German) said that where he trained they advise women to wait at least 6 months after surgery before trying to conceive again. I know there have been many of you lucky ladies who have gotten pregnant straight away or in less than 6 months who have had a brilliant outcome but we have decided just to put a hold on things (given the other problems I had post surgery) and try again in another couple of months. One thing he did say was that tiredness and stress may have caused the ep - which he said without my mentioning that since Nov 08 I've been travelling approx 5 and a half hours each day to go to work!!!! Have been seen by Occupational Health now and the doctor there has advised my personnel dept that I need to get a transfer closer to home (yippeee!!!) Anyways we will wait until I am back to some sort of normality work-wise and getting more than 4 hours sleep every night before we try again but definitely feeling a lot better. Dannii thank you - I wish you all the luck in the world ttc and hopefully some day soon we will both be posting on the pregnant board xx


----------



## bklove

Good luck to you lilly76 and it was great to read the postive posts on here. I'm recovering from losing my right tube and your stories were inspiring.


----------



## aflight84

Hi Girls, 
I lost twins to a hetrotropic in March, i was told it was "best" to wait 3 months before trying but couldn't wait i jumped on the band wagon after first AF. Well i'm still trying now and am hoping that things are looking up. Cycles finally regulated again and i finally feel like i'm getting over the loss. But not a day goes by that i don't think about the twins not even sure i'd want a day to go by without the thought of them!


----------



## chella

Hey soz for delay but we moved end june and hav had no internet til today horray lol goin to a place called blairgowrie in a lil lodge ? Hows things with u xx Im so sorry to hear your news msg me or msn me soon to catch up so relieved to be back on line, u take care and hope everything is gettin easier for u xx


----------



## mich22

Hi, I had two ectopics. One rupture, right tube removed and damaged overy. got preg with baby girl a year later
I had 2nd ectopic treated with methatrexate in the left tube in oct 2008, doctors said I would prob need IVF as the tube was very damaged but got preg naturally in feb 2009. Expecting a boy in 6 weeks.
xx


----------



## aflight84

oh wow mich great news and congrats!


----------



## zestygirl

I was 7 weeks pregnant when I had surgery for ectopic. I have a pos test still (or again) and even my dr. has yet to determine which it is yet....i think you should go ahead and try just as soon as you feel ready & the doc says you're fit.

How far along were you??? When did they do your surgery??


----------



## clv10

I had emergency surgery in late November for an ectopic, & lost my right tube. Although we were trying, I didn't even know I was pregnant till that day in the hospital. Doc says the left tube looks good and we can try again after my first regular period, so I'm eagerly awaiting that (it seems to be taking its sweet time)... but also pretty terrified for another ectopic.

What's especially scary is that the reason I didn't know I was pregnant was that I had zero symptoms--I even had what seemed to be regular bleeding at the time of my period for two months while I was probably already pregnant. So I guess once we're trying again we'll just have to do a test every month, in case...

Anyway, just wanted to thank everyone for your positive stories--post more! Congrats to all those who've gone on to healthy pregnancies, and good thoughts and sympathies to those who are, like me, not there yet.


----------



## lilly76

I know its been a while since there has been a post on this thread but I vowed that if I managed to have another baby I would definitely come back and post here to give hope to others who had lost a tube due to an ectopic pregnancy... I'm delighted to say that Baby Alex was born on 30 June 2011 weighing a healthy 9lb 15oz... hang on in there ... there is hope!!

Best advice I can offer is to make sure you give your body time to heal properly - I had the ectopic in the Feb an early m/c in June and a blighted ovum in August the same year (had to have laprascopy as drs thought it was another ectopic!) I'm almost certain my body just wasn't ready to sustain another pregnancy. In the end we decided to wait for almost a year before trying again. Best of luck to those of you ttc xx


----------



## clv10

Inspired by Lilly, I also wanted to share an update for other scared, TTCing one-tubers: I'm now a very happy and grateful first-time mom to a beautiful, spunky, almost-10-month-old! She was born last October at 8 lbs 10 oz, after a record-fast, non-medicated, midwife-attended, two-weeks-late labor.

:crib: She came from my right ovary, even though that's the tube I lost, and she's still a determined, strong, tough little cookie out of the womb! 

...And I have to say that we conceived her the very first month we were allowed to try--the first period after my emergency surgery. I guess you probably are better off being patient enough to wait it out, but you might get lucky even if you're not.

Thinking lots of good thoughts for folks still trying.


----------



## Geegees

Thank you for updating this ladies! I'm currently ttc after my ectopic and emergency surgery at beginning of July! Fingers crossed. 
Congratulations on the healthy births of your babies. :) x


----------



## mich22

I am having my third baby now after two ectopics. right tube removed and left apparently damaged but it's not stopped me concieving naturally


----------

